# Anyone Use DynaDirt Aquatic Planting Soil?



## EarthUponWater (Aug 6, 2017)

I was doing some research on the general web when a site suggested a "standard aquatic planting soil". I searched for such and came up with a product called DynaDirt. According to the label, it is "a natural, heavy mix of Florida reed sedge peat and sand" used for "a variety of bogs & lilies". It gives some instruction on capping with sand or gravel based on fish size and warnings about koi liking to uproot plants. I'm assuming this means that it _is _fish safe. It's fairly inexpensive as well, though more expensive than regular top soil. I read it has time released fertilizers.

Is anyone using this product?


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

It's fine if your putting together a outdoor pond (which it's made for) but I wouldn't use it in a indoor freshwater tank.


----------

